# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  المنشطات واضرارها

## محمد كمال

*السلام عليكم
أضرار المنشطات</SPAN> 
و المنشط يسبب اضرارا صحية مع الاستمرار على تعاطيه. فالمنشطات هي الأدوية التي بحفز وظائف الجسم ولكنها حاليا وبالتحديد المواد التي تنشط المخ والجهاز العصبي المركزي.هذ التنشيط يولد الإنتباه وارتفاع المزاج واليقظة وتقلل الشهية وتزيد الحركة.وقليلا ما تستخدم كعلاج.لكن سوء استخدامها شائع بين الرياضيين. فالمنشطات تعمل علي تنبيه الجهاز العصبي المركزي (بالإنجليزية: the central nervous system‏) يمكن للمنشطات أن تحسن قدرة الجسم على التدريب والتنافس إلى أعلى المستويات. كما أنها تقلل من الشعور بالإعياء المرتبط بالتدريب والوقت المطلوب للتعافي بعد المجهود البدني. المنشطات تسبب الإدمان وتظهر نشاطا زائفا ومع كثرة تعاطيها تسبب ضمور العضلات ولا يسترد اللاعب قوته. ويتجنب اللاعب شرب مشروبات الكولا والشاي والقهوة والشيكولاته والكاكاو لأن بها كافيين وهو من المنشطات ومدر للبول مما يصيب اللاعب بالجفاف. وطريق التدريب أحسن لكن بعض الرياضيين يتعجلون. وهذه المنشطات قد تهدر مجهودهم عندما يكشف عنها عند الفحص الطبي في البطولات.
و بدأِ من أوائل التسعينات توقفت معظم شركات الدواء العالمية عن إنتاج هذة المركبات وهنا ظهر الخطر الجديد فقد بدأ استخدام الاسترويدات البنائية الاندروجينية المنتجة للاستخدام الحيوانى بواسطة الرياضيين كما ظهرت صناعة كاملة لالاسترويدات البنائية الاندروجينية المزيفة ومع تطور الحاسبات والماسحات الضوئية امكن بسهولة بالغة تقليد اغلفة وزجاجات هذة المركبات كما هو الحادث الآن أيضا مع ادوية أخرى مثل الفياجرا والسياليس بحيث تحتوى هذة الاقراص أو الامبولات المزورة على اي مركب بدأِ بالنشا أو بدرة التلج أو الزيوت النباتية وانتهاء بمواد شديدة السمية
و هناك طرق عديدة لكشف تعاطي المنشطات منها.
تحليل البول (التحليل الضوئي والاشعاعي) لكشف بقايا المنشط.
تحليل الدم.
تحلبل بصيلات الشعر.
والمنشطات بصفة عامة نجدها المنبهه للجهاز العصبي المركزي والمهدئة للجهاز العصبي المركزي (بالإنجليزية: Narcotics‏) والعقاقير التي ترفع كفاءة الدورة الدموية والجهاز الدوري كحاصرات بيتا والهرمونات البنائية (بالإنجليزية: Anabolic steroids‏) والهرمونات الببتيدية (بالإنجليزية: Peptide Hormones‏) كهورمون النمو البشري (HGH) ومعزز تكون كريات الدم الحمراء (EPO) وهي عبارة عن مواد ينتجها الجسم للتحكم في وظائف معينة كالنمو وإنتاج خلايا الدم الحمراء وزيادة حجم وقوة العضلات وتحسين قدرة الدم على حمل الأكسجين ومن ثم قدرة الرياضي على القيام بتدريبات أشق لفترات أطول. وهناك المدررات للبول Diuretics لطرد السوائل من الانسجة وتخفيض الوزن في الالعاب التي تتطلب فئات وزنية معينة (الملاكمة، الاثقال، المصارعة) أو لطرد المواد المنشطة من الجسم حتى لا تظهر خلال الفحص الطبي في البطولات الأولمبية. وتؤدي إلى الضعف العام. والجفاف والتيبس.
والعقاقير المنبهه للجهاز العصبي المركزي أهمها</SPAN>
-الأمفيتامين(بالإنجليزية: Amphetamine‏) عرف عام 1930 كدواء للشم لعلاج احتقان الأنف والزكام. وفي سنة 1937أنتج الأمفيتامين كأقراص لعلاج النوم وكان المحاربون في الحرب العالمية الثانية يتناولونه للتغلب علي الاجهاد ويظلون يقظين.وفي 1960 شاع استعمال الأمفيتامين بين سائقي الشاحنات ليظلوا يقظين في المسافات الطويلة وللتخسيس واقبل عليه الرياضيين لتحسين أدائهم وتحمل التمارين الشاقة. وتأثير الأمفيتامين يشبه تأثير الكوكايين ولاسيما مثيا أمفيتامين (بالإنجليزية: methamphetamine‏). لكن مفعوله أبطأ وتأثيره أطول علي الجهاز العصبي المركزي. ومع طول التعاطي يولد حالة شسزوفرانيا (بالإنجليزية: schizophrenia‏)
-الكوكايين (بالإنجليزية: Cocaine‏) يعتبر أشد المنشطات الطبيعية. ويستخلص من أوراق نبات الكوكاا الذي ينمو في أمريكا الجنوبية حيث يمضغه الأهالي أو يضعونه مع الشاي ويشربونه للإنتعاش والتغلب علي التعب. وكانت مادة الكوكاببن النقية قد عزلت عن النبات عام 1880 وكانت تستعمل كمخدر موضعي في جراحات العين والأنف والحلق لأن هذه المادة تضيق الأوعية الدموية وتمنع النزيف. وحاليا لايستعمل الكوكايين في العلاج. والكوكايين مسحوق أبيض ويضاف مسحوق السكر له أو مادة الليدوكايين lidocaine المخدرة موضوعيا لتخفيفه ولغشه. والكوكايين هيدروكلوريد يستنشق كمسحوق أو يذاب في الماء للحقن بالوريد أو يدخن ويعطي تأثير الحقن عبر الرئة. والذين يدخنون الكوكايين يعانون من قصر التنفس وآلام صدرية مبرحة نتيجة جرح الرئة ونزيفها.والكوكايين يصل المخ في مدي 3- 5 دقائق وبالوريد في 15 – 30 ثانية.
- القات (بالإنجليزية: Khat‏) عبارة عن الأوراق الصغيرة التي تقطف من شجيرة القات. وتستهلك حيثما يزرع نبات القات في شرق أفريقيا وشبه الجزيرة العربية. فيمضغ للتغلب علي التعب ويقلل الشهية والإدمان عليه قد يسبب الهلوسة. والقات به كيماويات أهمها الكاثينون، cathinone والكاثين cathine. وعندما تعمر الأوراق تتحول مدة الكاثينون إلي كاثين ويقل تأثيرها المنشط.
- الكافايين - (بالإنجليزية: Coffeine‏) مادة منشطة خفيفة حيث تجعل الشخص يقظا ومنتبها. ويعتبر الشاي والقهوة ومشروبات الكولا أهم مصادر الكافيين. ويمكن شراءه كأقراص. وفنجان القهوة به من 65 – 115 ملليجرام مادة الكافيين وفنجان الشاي به 60 ملليجرام كافايين وزجاجة مشروب الكولا بها 30 – 60 ملليجرام كافايين. والإفراط في تناول الكافيين يسبب القلق والصداع والأرق. كما أنه يسبب الإدمان
-الأفدرين (بالإنجليزية: Ephedrine‏) مادة تستخدم كمنبه وتوسع للقصبات الهوائية. ويستخدمها الرياضيون لزيادة التحمل في العاب البطولة.
لتنشيط الجسم</SPAN>
الكافيين في الكولا والشاي والقهوة منشطات. لكن الكولا تسبب هشلشة العظام لوجود حامض الفوسفوريك الذي يرسب الكالسيوم ويمنع امتصاصه بالأمعاء
وبصفة عامة تعطي المنشطات اللاعب قدرة أكبر على المنافسة لفترات أطول كما تقلل من الشعور بالتعب وتساعد في خفض الوزن. إلا أنها تسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم ونشوء النزعة العدوانية والشعور بالقلق والتسبب في الادمان وفقدان الشهية وزيادة وعدم انتظام ضربات القلب وحدوث آلام بالصدر وصداع والشعور بخفقان. لأن تاثيرها مباشر على الجهاز العصبي المركزي. فيفقد اللاعب القدرة على التركيز مما بعرضه إلى الحوادث وعدم القدرة على اتخاذ القرار.
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكوووووور علي الفوائد
                        	*

----------

